# Notion -> Sibelius Crossgrade



## snattack (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Tried searching for a thread, but couldn't find any specific, so:

Is is the fact that one can buy a Notion 6 License and then instantly crossgrade to Sibelius Full Perpetual license? (w. 1 year included and then $9/month)? That is about $250 off the price for the full version of Sibelius.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 12, 2017)

back in 2016 I could upgrade from Notion 2.0 to Avid Sibelius 8 Professional (Competitive Crossgrade)


----------

